# Hunting with my Father



## muleskinner (Sep 28, 2004)

Any advice for taking out a 73 year old father for pheasants? The old boy could tear up in his prime - taught me a lot about hunting. Making a living as a brick mason is now taking a toll on his knees. Unfortunately, he cannot walk for long distances and gets winded quickly. We hunt over labs - he loves to hunt but does not want to feel like he is not being a burden. Any suggestions!!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Have him post tree lines, fence lines, and opposite end of small weed patches. Allows you to always work into the wind with dogs. Understand?


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

You can have him block


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 28, 2004)

Great suggestions - the problem is that the old boy has his pride - feels that blocking is for guys who can't hunt. I know - it becomes an issue after two days of hunting that I am trying to avoid. I make the drive of over 20 hours to ND so he can bring all his gear. I know the farmers where we hunt so driving to cover is not a problem.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

May I suggest that you take the time and effort to let your dad hunt at his pace? It might take some special effort on your part to make this happen, but it sounds as if you really want this hunt to work for him. I know that even though I have a long way to go to catch up with your dad, I have certainly slowed down over the past several years. Even if it means getting away from the rest of the group, and hunting by yourselves, you can make it work. Thank you for being a good son. I know that your father feels the same. Have a wonderful hunt. Burl


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Burly has great advice. Let your dad dictate the pace. I think it is awesome for you to do this. Remember, no matter how slow or often you stop because he is tired, keep a happy face and do whatever it takes to keep your dad in the field and remain healthy. You will have plenty of time to hunt in the future, obviously your dad does not ... make cherishable memories for you and him while you have the opportunity!

Happy huntin' :beer:


----------



## Dexter (Sep 27, 2004)

Burl made a great point of slowing down, and it makes more sense if you're working with labs. A nice leisurely pace will help his knees, and will help the dogs thoroughly work the cover. Good luck!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

An orthepedic surgeon can shoot his knees with medicine that will alleviate the pain for up to several months I've done mine and it works great. Last time I did it which was about 4 years ago it was $70.00 a knee ( I got a discount because I paid cash and didn't use any insurance they will all cut the price for cash)and worth it. You might look into that. Pain takes the fun out of anything.

http://www.allaboutarthritis.com/AllAbo ... ctions.htm

It worked great for me


----------

